# WWE Elimination Chamber



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

February 21, 2010 at the Scottrade Center in St. Louis, Missouri.

Sheamus (c) vs. John Cena vs. Triple H vs. Randy Orton vs. Ted DiBiase vs. Kofi Kingston - Elimination Chamber match for the WWE Championship

The Undertaker (c) vs. John Morrison vs. R-Truth vs. CM Punk vs. Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio - Elimination Chamber match for the World Heavyweight Championship

Maryse vs. Gail Kim - Singles match for the vacant WWE Divas Championship

Drew McIntyre (c) vs. Kane - Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship​


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

for some reason big dave(batista) is on that poster despite not being on the card.


----------

